

Best service providers for renting dedicated servers (not VMs)? - JT123

I am looking for a new service providers who can rent physical servers (high end cpu intensive config) and manage them for us and wonder what are the options out there.<p>I see that rackspace have them, but I have recently heard that their service is degrading.
======
JT123
Anyone used liquidweb?

